# H: 2 NIB GW Moonscape Kits



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

I've got two off the old Moonscape kits from GW, each one contains 5 assorted craters each around 10" in diameter. Neither have been touched, although one bag is open. £20 inc UK postage ONO.
Thanks,
-Empirespy


----------



## empirespy (Aug 2, 2011)

Now on Ebay, offers welcome here as well.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Games-Workshop-Moonscape-Crater-Terrain-Kit-/171441017051?


----------

